

Experts Exchange redesign - FrejNorling
http://beta.experts-exchange.com/

======
Eric_Peterson
FrejNorling,

Thanks for posting this. If you want to see what's coming, visit
<http://beta.experts-exchange.com> for a sneak preview.

ep

------
jason1178
The design changes are nice, but we're also waiting to see how Experts
Exchange reconfigures itself to deal with the new Panda rules.

